

New Advances in GeoTemporal & Social Reasoning with AllegroGraph - gibsonf1
http://agraph.franz.com/services/conferences_seminars/semantic_technologies_v15.lhtml

======
gibsonf1
I attended the webinar and this technology is amazing, fast, and available
right now.

You can perform queries to get information like this from the db: "Find a
meetings that happened in July within 5 miles of Berkeley that was attended by
the most important person in Jans' friends and friends of friends."

In code, the above is:

(select (?x)

    
    
      (ego-group !person:jans knows ?group 2)
    
      (actor-centrality-members ?group knows ?x ?num)
    
      (q ?event !fr:actor ?x)
    
      (qs ?event !rdf:type !fr:Meeting)
    
      (interval-during ?event "2009-07-01" "2009-07-25")
    
      (geo-box-around !geoname:Berkeley ?event 5 miles)
    

!)

